
A South Korean robotics company just built a real Gundam - madradavid
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/a-south-korean-robotics-company-just-built-a-real-gundam/ar-BBxCPxB?OCID=ansmsnnews11
======
mikelbring
Impressive. No idea how this didn't get more upvotes, since we're on Hacker
News here.

